# Craigslist Hand Plane - Have to laugh



## DouginVa (Mar 5, 2012)

I just had to laugh:

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/tls/3576149798.html


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

Are these people delusional or do they ever get some poor sap to bite? It's hard to believe that anyone would even bother responding.


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

it looks like it was used to smooth out an asphalt driveway and they lost the blade in the process.


----------



## getlostinwood (Apr 11, 2011)

I think this falls under the ask a high price so someone thinks it's worth something


----------



## DouginVa (Mar 5, 2012)

Has anybody noticed it doesn't even have blade?


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

Before the ad disappears for ever!

CL > washington, DC > district of columbia > all for sale / wanted > tools - by owner
Reply [email protected] [?] flag [?] : miscategorized prohibited spam best of Posted: 2013-02-02, 5:00PM EST
Millers Falls Wood Plane (22") - $80 (20012)

Millers Falls 22" long (by 2-7/8" wide), wood plane with Rosewood tote and knob.

Nice plane and only dirty and greasy and missing original blade. Not cracked, warped, gouged or otherwise abused.

Buy a Hock replacement blade and chip breaker and you'll have a superior plane to the original Millers Falls plane.

(The price will go up if I clean it, and up again considerably if I replace the blade and chip breaker).

Asking a pre-clean-up price of $80.00.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

That was my first thought too Bent. What's he been planing, ASPHAULT? LOL


----------



## DouginVa (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's another one. The price is still high for it's condition and manufacturer. And is that an aluminum frog?

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/tls/3590422154.html


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Amrica is hungry.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

If he left off the word "Handyman", then Don might buy it LOL


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I see lots of ads like this on my local C/L. Sometimes I think people that have no background with the item they have "think" they have something valuable when they price it. Unless they find a real sucker the item usually shows up a few weeks later at a deeply discounted rate.
I've also noticed the same thing at the local fleas.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I bought a Millers Falls 22" just like that one this past summer at a yard sale for $20. It was still in the original box and in mint condition. I like Millers falls planes, but 80 bucks for that hunk of rust is a little much…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

That DC plane is a taller tale than the MF… 'not a collectable but it'll do the job…'

Are you sure about that, I'd ask?

Spend the time to clean and fettle that POS and see how long it holds a setting.

The Handyman line is far less of a tool than other vintage (pre-war) stanleys. Better quality than 'new' ones you find at the BORG for $25, but still not a decent tool. Not unlike buying a plastic-bodied countertop saw. And I wouldn't pay more than $10 for a Handyman that'd get use as a scrub plane.

Oh well. Buyer beware, and all that rot.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

If you go over to owwm, the policy is you have to list a price if you're listing something in their for sale section. The policy clearly states if you don't know what price to ask, start high and come down until its sold. I had a thread deleted because it asked what the value of something was. I wasn't even sure I wanted to sell.

so my observation is this is a owwm user and he doesn't know what the value is.

it like the ones on eBay for $100,000 with bold letters, "Please make an offer"


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Remember, Craigslist ads are free…


----------



## DouginVa (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, the original post advertising this plane for $80 has been flagged for removal….probably by the seller. It's now back up for $75. He won't get a serious bite on that till it's below $20.

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/tls/3603321329.html


----------



## DouginVa (Mar 5, 2012)

Now he's asking $40. I offered $15!

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/tls/3590422154.html


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

I think $15 is overly generous.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

I've seen alot of ads asking more for a worn out falling apart tool than you would pay to buy a new one. The thing is, some people are too lazy to do their research or are just rookies and think that it has to be a good deal b/c it is on CL so they don't even realize they are being had. There are some sellers on amazon that do the same thing. They will ask like 5x the amount or even more than it's worth. I was looking for a grinding pad for my angle grinder, found a dewalt for $10, looked to see what other seller prices were and saw a company selling it for like $90! I thought surely this is a misprint, so I looked at a few more of their items and it wasn't. Some people are either too rich they don't care, or just too lazy to shop around.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

huge variation in pricing:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000BQSMPI/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new
http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Ultrathin-Keyboard-generation-920-004013/dp/B007PRHNHO/ref=sr_1_7?m=ATYWAHFUXF3Z1&s=merchant-items&ie=UTF8&qid=1360525246&sr=1-7
and here is the same item for half that price:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B007PRHNHO
Everything this company sells: Alliance(Supply) Storefront, is atleast 2x the price of the other companies. This isn't the only company that does this either. It always pays to shop around


----------



## DouginVa (Mar 5, 2012)

Sorry if I seem obsessed with this topic, but I made an offer of $10 on the below hand plane:

http://fredericksburg.craigslist.org/tls/3601153824.html

I asked if it was still available and noted that it would require a lot of work to make it useable again.

The poster replied via e-mail with this:

No thanks I don't want to give it away. And why do you say it needs a lot of work? It's plainly a 50 yr old wood crafters tool that was USED and USED so why would you want to "make it useable" as it now is only a collectors item and worth more than $10. How horrible of you to make an offer like that! If you want a brand new tool go to Sears.

Well, if she thinks I'm horrible for offering $10 I might as well live up to that lable. I told her people like me (us) fix up hand planes all the time and USE them. So they are not necassarily "collectors items". There was more than $25 worth of elbow grease required to make it useable. The thing looked mistreated and neglected…....and she should do some research on these items that she knows nothing about before she posts pieces of ******************** like that out there for that kind of price.

Ok…..I'm off my soap box now. Thanks


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

And 2 minutes after you posted this Doug, that CL ad is GONE! (deleted by author)


----------



## DouginVa (Mar 5, 2012)

I know! Does that mean I win? I was really pissed when she said "How horrible of you….". I laid in to her with an e-mail after that.

I had to edit my original post above because the text of her e-mail didn't paste correctly the first time. It's good now.

She is obviously putting a price on sentimental value…....which the buyer could care less about.


----------

